# Personality Test



## Alix (Nov 18, 2013)

This is fun. Test yourself.

Big Five Personality Test


----------



## Katie H (Nov 18, 2013)

That was fun, Alix, and it confirmed how I think of myself.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 18, 2013)

That was fun.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 18, 2013)

I was fun, and I found out what changes in myself I've made over the last few years and am satisfied with them.  Thanks, Alix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm an open, agreeable, neurotic...


----------



## pacanis (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm a Collie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2013)

Better than a Jack Russell Terrier...


----------

